# Mitsu 6500



## mechanic62 (Apr 12, 2010)

I can buy a Mitsubishi demo from a retailer with a 4yr warr. (incl. bulb if needed) for $1,900. out the door with approx 1500. hrs on it. Or, I am thinking of the Epson 8100 for $150. less new. Any thoughts? It will be a living room movie, game, sports unit that I hope to use outdoors for Monday night baseball/football etc. Screen size is flexible but probably 106 diag range. View dist 15-20 ft. Living room not dark, wall to be painted BW or C$S? Wall has no direct light (west side). 
Thanks, Bob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you can control the light in the room, go with the Epson 8100.


----------



## mechanic62 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! The Epson 8100 is not as expensive looking as the Mitsubishi hc6500U, but as long as it works good I'm sold... BTW great site! I have learned alot in a short period of time. Although those screen paint color comparisons are a little confusing!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

That 6500 IS NOT A GOOD DEAL...............its not that its a bad unit, I owned one and my father still has one aswell but it cost him $2400 brand new last year so I think its a bit over priced. It is a great unit, ultra quiet, good black levels and a very pleasing picture and if you can get it down to under $1500 I would say think about it..........its a sexy looking unit aswell. The Epson is good too so get that new if possible, it wont look as nice hanging from you ceiling but its a great unit. The Epson doesnt have the power zoom and focus the Mitsu has but once its set you dont use it all that much. The Epson will offer moderately better black levels, not earth shatteringly better but its still a very nice plus.
Oh and as far as taking it outside thats a recipe for disaster, moving it alot isnt great for it and can lead to an accident, dirt is way more likely to invade its internals and the dew is good for it either. I have a Panasonic PTAX100U in storage I have used for outdoor watching on my barn wall but its a beater to me...........not my only Projector. Just a word of caution is all. Cheers


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I would say Epson and second the motion about the outdoors. I have an Epson 7500 and am very pleased with it.

Matteo


----------



## mechanic62 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I am leaning towards the Epson. I hope my wife does'nt read the posts about not taking it outside... I really want to see some games on a BIG screen.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

mechanic62 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I am leaning towards the Epson. I hope my wife does'nt read the posts about not taking it outside... I really want to see some games on a BIG screen.


Oh you van take it outside just dont plan on it lasting long lol


----------

